# Sayoc Seminar



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 9, 2004)

Sayoc Seminar
E-mail me for more information at wmarnis@wmarnis.com


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 10, 2004)

Tim,

This isn't the guy that did the fight choreography for "THE HUNTED" is it?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 10, 2004)

Not this guy.


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 10, 2004)

Do you happen to know the choreographer's name?  I was talking to Tom about it and couldn't think of it - even though I had been told it before.

Paul M


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 10, 2004)

I think his name was Tom Kier, or something like that.


----------



## pesilat (Feb 10, 2004)

Actually, there were 2 Sayoc guys involved - Tom Kier and Rafael Kayanan.

They're two of the top guys in the Sayoc organization - right hand men of Chris Sayoc.

Mike


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 10, 2004)

"Thomas Kier, as well as Rafael Kayanan" straight from a movie site, you were right.  Thanks.

Paul M


----------



## pesilat (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loki09789 _
> *"Thomas Kier, as well as Rafael Kayanan" straight from a movie site, you were right.  Thanks.
> 
> Paul M *



LOL - man, I sure hope I was right. Otherwise those two guys have been lying to me 

Tuhon Raf is actually in the movie for a *very* brief moment. During one of the training segments, Benicio does a sentry removal on a large Filipino guy who's holding a rifle - that guy is Tuhon Raf 

Mike


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 10, 2004)

I wonder if they did that, in lue of a larger cash payment 

Paul M.


----------



## pesilat (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loki09789 _
> *I wonder if they did that, in lue of a larger cash payment
> 
> Paul M. *



Don't know. Never asked. It could, theroetically, go either way, though. Way Hollywood works, he might have actually gotten paid a bonus for the cameo.

Mike


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 10, 2004)

Is the movie/action industry one of the Sayoc agendas (like I&I) or was this just something that kind of happened?


----------



## pesilat (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loki09789 _
> *Is the movie/action industry one of the Sayoc agendas (like I&I) or was this just something that kind of happened? *



I think "The Hunted" was mostly a case of "right place, right time." I don't know that it's an agenda per se. But I know that Tuhons Tom and Raf have been asked to do some other work and are considering it.

Of course, I could be wrong. I've not talked to either of them about their specific plans. I'm basically just spreading gossip at this point. And, please, take it as such. I don't want either of those guys upset with me - one thing I can say unequivocally is that they're both very good at what they do and what they do is very nasty.

Mike


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 10, 2004)

I remember a local TKD artist who made the paper because he worked as a stunt extra on some Walker, Texas Ranger episodes with Chuck Norris (as well as a member of his school franchise).  If you gossip is accurate , then it sounds like they are dabbling and enjoying the ride.  More power to them.

Paul M


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 13, 2004)

Sayoc-Kali is sectioned in various parts

Sayoc-Kali - Grand Tuhon Christopher Sayoc
-------------------------------------------
- Sayoc Combat Choreography - Tuhon Tom Kier & Tuhon Rafael Kayanan
- Sayoc Tactical - Tuhon Tom Kier
- Sayoc Fighting Systems - Tuhon Ray Dionaldo & Tuhon Felix Cortes


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 13, 2004)

Instructor: *Chad Dulin*
When: March 13th, 2004  1:30 pm - 4:30 pm
Where: Horizon Martial Arts
Cost: $35 by March 1st
$45 After March 1st 

*Topics Covered*
Weapon Grips
Target Allocation
Correct and effective blade use


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I think that this is a great opportunity to be introduced to Sayoc-Kali for those in and around the area.

Chad is a very knowlegeable and a good communicator and I know Tim's (Renegade)  guys are serious about the study of the FMA(s).

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 16, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Sayoc-Kali is sectioned in various parts
> 
> Sayoc-Kali - Grand Tuhon Christopher Sayoc
> -------------------------------------------
> ...



Some might think otherwise, but I like the direction Tuhon Chris is going by creating "sub" brands to the overall Sayoc- Kali. It is a way to preserve the old way..."Fighting Systems" and allow the new material room to expand.  Its also a good solution to expanding past the "all blade all the time" label. (I was wondering if they were painting themselves in a corner.) By the way, Tuhon Cortes did a great single and double stick demo at the last FCS gathering, he also addressed some of the issues with the Sayoc Kali sections mentioned by Palisut.

Although I don't know Guro Chad, I agree with Palisut, if your in the area and have never seen Sayoc Kali it would be worthwhile to check it out.

Andy


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 10, 2004)

A couple days till the seminar.


----------

